# Turkish Roasting machines



## Faraz.radi (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi there

i want to buy a Turkish roasting machine, probably 5kgs

is there any pro's and con's ?

which one do you prefer?

Thank you


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Not sure how many on here have experience with Turkish roasters. I own a Golden GR1+ (1.5kg though same size as a 3kg machine). It's a true production roaster - with 4 motors - driving airflow, drum, cooling tray arms and cooling tray fan. These are all Italian Nerimotori with Varvel gearbox/reducers. I recently had an issue with my drum gearbox/reducer - sourced and ordered received the part within 3 days from a UK company. Golden's customer service from Turkey has been excellent. I would personally recommend them.

I also believe that Besca are well represented in the UK as are Toper.

Whichever manufacturer you decide upon - make sure you can get support for your machine - because you will need it at some point..

Cheers Phil


----------



## Ethical Addictions Coff (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi. I would say it depends which manufacturer. The positives are certainly price being lower than other manufacturers but too cheap and the old saying 'you get what you pay for' bears true, however equally true is that just paying more and more ££ doesn't guarantee a better product either.

Besca are excellent machines, well made with some good people there with Europen pedigree in the coffee world so a lot more reliable and a growing reputation. They also have UK support.


----------



## Ethical Addictions Coff (Sep 24, 2020)

We have a Besca 5Kg if you'd like to see it?


----------

